# My 'new' 2013 Toro Greensmaster 1000



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

*2011, Toro Greensmaster 1000 (04055)*
405 hours, basket, wheels, 'full service' (new belts, grind, bearings, and fluids), ready to mow (literally; tank full of gas)
$1,000 +shipping

     

Images are as delivered (even paper on reel). I took wheels and axles off then added an hour to the clock! might need to tune carb. axles seemed loose; not sure that is normal or bad bearings.
Subaru engine is even quieter than my GM1600 Kawasaki, which was quieter than the Honda HRR216


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Now that appears to be an awesome deal!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What year did they switch to Subaru? I thought it was later than 2011.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

Congrats! Welcome to the GM 1000 club &#128077;


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> What year did they switch to Subaru? I thought it was later than 2011.


Same here, I thought it was 2012.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

I also thought it was 2012.

I Googled for a bit and could only find this article from March 2012 and this Toro Greensmaster 1000 Sell Sheet

In fact when I saw it was a Subaru I asked for the serial number photo. It's a 31*, so maybe late 2011?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Oceanus said:


> I also thought it was 2012.
> 
> I Googled for a bit and could only find this article from March 2012 and this Toro Greensmaster 1000 Sell Sheet
> 
> In fact when I saw it was a Subaru I asked for the serial number photo. It's a 31*, so maybe late 2011?


'When it starts with a 3, the next two digits are the year.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> 'When it starts with a 3, the next two digits are the year.


 :shock: Really!? 
I tried to find an 'official' serial number to year reference but didn't... That would make sense regarding the Subaru timeline.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Oceanus said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > 'When it starts with a 3, the next two digits are the year.
> ...


Yes. 2000-2009 will start with a 2 and be followed by a single digit indicating the year. 24 is 2004 for example. 
2010 to now will be a 3 plus two digits. If you have a 314 you have a 2014 model. They have been putting year decals on the frames as well for a while and most of the 3's have one if is still in tact.

In your photo, you have a 2013 model.


----------



## jasonmar (Apr 9, 2020)

Oceanus said:


> *2011, Toro Greensmaster 1000 (04055)*
> 405 hours, basket, wheels, 'full service' (new belts, grind, bearings, and fluids), ready to mow (literally; tank full of gas)
> $1,000 +shipping
> 
> ...


Is this still for sale?


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Regardless of the year(it's a 2013 BTW) one thing is for sure. I have this same engine on my GM1600 and it is a good habit to shut the fuel valve off every time after mowing. If the fuel valve is in the "on" position and you lay it back on the handle to check the HOC or reel to bed knife, it will flood the carb with gasoline and will be very difficult to start. It has become a habit for me to cut the fuel off and on after and before mowing respectively. Don't ask me how I found this out. One more thing, I have read a lot on this forum about issues with removing the axles. An impact wrench and a 7/8" deep well socket worked just fine for me. You just have to know that from the operating position, the right-hand axle has left-hand threads and the left-hand axle has right-hand threads.

Edit: Wow, just realized how old this thread is.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Zombie thread ... back from 2019








423 hours now. It is a great mower. Great engine. Only minimal maintenance required/provided (could benefit from a full and proper service). I also have a 2002 1600 and I hate that Kawasaki carburetor.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Oceanus said:


> Zombie thread ... back from 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember what year mine is, either 13 or 14. I did not get a deal like you, but mine had 170hrs on the clock and a brand new reel and bedknife. I love the Subaru but also loved the Kawasaki on my old 1600, so maybe I am just easily pleased


----------

